
John McAfee: My new company will make the cloud 'completely obsolete' - hbcondo714
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-mgt-capital-going-to-make-the-cloud-completely-obsolete-2016-9
======
flukus
Their website: [https://www.demonsaw.com/](https://www.demonsaw.com/)

I see a lot of bold claims but no information on what it is exactly. It looks
like filesharing, but the also mention things like chat.

Where does it fit in? Does it replace bittorrent? Does it replace TOR?

~~~
mobiuscog
It would be really nice to have more information about the 'mesh-based'
networking that just looks like web tradffic etc...

I'll try it later but am unable to investigate at present.

~~~
flukus
Ok I checked it out. It's basically like a bittorrent client with
chat/messaging. Or like those decentralized file sharing apps that were all
the rage after napsters demise. I think theres more stuff to setup your own
groups etc but thats basiclly it.

------
FuNe
[https://www.demonsaw.com/](https://www.demonsaw.com/) That's the
company/product. On a quick look this looks like Tor - or not?

~~~
flukus
Glad I'm not the only one confused.

------
brador
Expects to make "substantial revenues"...how?

